# Buckley is sick :(



## peachick (Jul 25, 2011)

Im waiting on the vet to call me back,  but in the meantime I gotta talk....
We had a long heavy rain storm this morning.  When it finally stops and I can go outside to make my rounds  I see Buckley laying in a puddle, and wouldnt get up....  looks like he was laying there the entire storm!
I see no wounds or sign of anything on him.  Eye lids are bright pink.  so sign of diareha.  
He wont eat  but would drink water.  He is breathing hard with an occasional moan.  
I cant tell if hes bloated because he wont get up.  Offered him baking soda, but he ignored it.
I literally had to drag him by the horns to shelter.  He didnt even try to stand.
Gosh  I dont know what to do for him.  He's obviouslly in pain.


----------



## jodief100 (Jul 25, 2011)

I don't know what to suggest but I will say I am thinking of you and Buckly.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jul 25, 2011)

So Sorry    I hope the vet can come out soon.


----------



## Our7Wonders (Jul 25, 2011)

Poor, sweet Buckley!  Hugs for the both of you   Please keep us posted.


----------



## peachick (Jul 25, 2011)

I lost Buckley.
Thank you all for your support.


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Jul 25, 2011)

I am so sorry.


----------



## Our7Wonders (Jul 25, 2011)

Kat, I am so so sorry to hear this.    Buckley stole my heart a long time ago - he will be missed by many here I'm sure.

(((Hugs))) to you and your family.


did the vet make it out?  was he able to determine what happened?


----------



## peachick (Jul 25, 2011)

thank you all.
The vet called after buckley died.  She believes he died from bloat...  but  we dont know what caused the bloat.
He was loose on the property for a few hours on sunday afternoon and must have gotten into something...  I just dont know what.

He was my first goat and the reason for my goat addiction.  Im gonna miss him so much!


----------



## Ms. Research (Jul 25, 2011)

My condolences on your loss.  The first one is always special.


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Jul 25, 2011)

Ohhh Noooo! I am sooo sorry to hear that!   How terrible for you.  He was a beautiful boy.


----------



## Mossy Stone Farm (Jul 25, 2011)

OHHH I am so SO very sorry......


----------



## Roll farms (Jul 25, 2011)

I'm so sorry.


----------



## elevan (Jul 25, 2011)

I am so very sorry!


----------



## Goatherd (Jul 26, 2011)

So sorry.


----------



## mydakota (Jul 26, 2011)

I'm so sorry.  It is so hard to lose them.


----------



## Okie Amazon (Jul 26, 2011)

Oh no, I'm so sorry.


 Maybe urinary stones?


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Jul 26, 2011)

Kat - Oh My Gosh.  I have been away (Wife sick) and just logged in today.  How are you doing?  I know how you feel.  He was your first and adorable with a great personality.   

So So sorry.


----------



## jodief100 (Jul 26, 2011)

I had to wait a few days to post because it upset me so much to hear you lost him I couldn't bear to read the posts.  

I am so deeply sorry for your loss.  He was a very special boy and will be dearly missed.  My heart goes out to you.


----------



## maggies.family (Jul 26, 2011)

I am so very sorry!


----------



## peachick (Jul 27, 2011)

You guys are really wonderful.  I thank you so much....  your support means a lot to me.
I so loved Buckley!   and I always appreciated the comments from you guys when Id post his photos...  he was BEAUTIFUL!  I love that you guys fell in love with him too!

I am trying to think forward now and am thankfull I have a couple of kids from him.  I am also starting to look for a new heard sire for breeding this fall.   I know a lot more about goats now...  and this breed.  I can be a lot more educated about finding the perfect boy for my girls.  I'll keep you posted on that.

Here some of the last photos I took of Buckley...  from May.




DSC_0004 by S!GNATURE, on Flickr




DSC_0019 by S!GNATURE, on Flickr




DSC_0020 by S!GNATURE, on Flickr


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jul 28, 2011)

So sorry.  He was a very handsome guy.


----------



## genuck (Jul 28, 2011)

How sad  So sorry for your loss, he was such a cutie. I hope you have some babies from him.


----------



## peachick (Aug 1, 2011)

Buckley died a week ago today....
and today  I am mailing out a check for my new herdsire.

I will post a new thread.....
http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?pid=139277#p139277


----------

